# The Relationship Between Caffeine, Physical Activity And Pain



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

Stopping to smell the coffee - and enjoy a cup of it - before your morning workout might do more than just get your juices flowing. It might keep you going for reasons you haven't even considered.

Full Story


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 21, 2009)

Very interesting. 

I kinda wondered why I did so much better when I had a cup of coffee before class.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 22, 2009)

have to read this later...i have a mild caffeine addiction that i'd rather not have to bother kicking.  

jf


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2009)

jarrod said:


> have to read this later...i have a mild caffeine addiction that i'd rather not have to bother kicking.
> 
> jf



You should read this now and find out that you don't need to


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 22, 2009)

I like coffee and drink it fairly often, but i do avoid it sometimes before training because it makes me a bit too edgy.  I don't care about pain much anyhow, so i don't need anything for that.  But if my muscles completely give out, i can only keep trying, but i have doubts that coffee will help.  But if it truly extends endurance, maybe, but when it comes to training, i'm going to hit my limits at some point anyway and then try to go past them..
???
now that i think of it however, it might be more useful for the pain of intense stretching.


j


----------



## girlbug2 (May 2, 2009)

Good to know! Confirms something I've suspected for a long while now.

But coffee, yuck. Give me green tea any day.


----------

